# Bald Eagle nest in jeopardy near me



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You may recall that there is a Bald Eagle nest near me on Long Island. Over the last four years they have hatched and fledged 10 eaglets the first of whom are nearing adulthood. They have three egg in their nest tht are likely to hatch starting Monday but they are in danger right now because there is an application for a major construction project less than 600 feet from their active nest submitted to our town zoning board. I hope some of you will sign our Change.org petition to help them. Sign the Petition


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Done!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Liz. They are super special for all of us in the area.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you're able to delay the construction until after the eaglets have fledged.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The petition is approaching 200 signatures in just one day. If it goes over 200 then it hits a higher level of sharing through Change.org so we are looking good to reach that level. For folks who are on FB you can follow the story of this family the at Bald Eagles of Centerport, NY. There is a link there to a YouTube live cam. It should start to get really interesting this week when the eggs hatch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Signed … hope it works.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Signed


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

signed


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Done!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. These birds are spectacular and should all be preserved. We have 4 nesting pairs in the county and they bring joy whenever I see one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are up to 373 signatures this morning! Thanks all.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

signed


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are now closing in on 500 signatures from local folks as well as you all. Again I thank you. I will update as things change.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Signed


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are approaching 700 signatures now! Keep sharing please.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw my first Bald Eagle in the wild this last month. Of all places he was sitting in the top of a tree at my doctor's office in Carlsbad, CA. My daughter and I were shocked because we did not even know they lived in this area. First thing I did when I got home was to check if there had been other sightings... and yep, they like to fish in nearby lagoons. I was lucky enough to see California Condors flying when they used to be just north of Ventura. Oh, we so need to keep these birds around for our future generations to see.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Signed.
I don't see why a signature from the UK shouldn't count.
This is 'one world' stuff afterall.
White tailed eagles have returned to english skies after a long long abscence.
Over 100 years I believe.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

My burpday present a while ago was a bird of prey experience day.
Really wonderful.
Stunning creatures, and who doesn't 'feel it' when you spot one up above, sheer elegance and mastery ?
Along with the return of the White tailed eagle to english skies, Red Kites are appearing in the skies of West Sussex.
Also long absent Storks are nesting again at the rewilding project at Knepp West Sussex - along with an increase of other struggling bird populations, such as the Cuckoo.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed that first time seeing such a bird in the wild is super special. I spent over 40 years waiting to see a willd bald eagle close to home and now I can take a 5 minute drive and be guaranteed to see these two. It is a thrill. And Popster anyone from anywhere can sign and I love the raptor pics you shared. There are over 800 signatures now. The support each of you has offered is truly appreciated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have over 1000 signatures on Change.org and a couple of very thoughtful letters to go with it and an articulate admin for the FB group to advocate for them at a hearing of the zoning board later this week. It won't hurt either that the eggs are going to start hatching any moment and there will be live video showing what is happening by the time of the hearing.. Again thanks to all of you. I will update once the zoning board makes a decision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Over 2000 signatures now! If you have some time to peak in on them there seems to be a bit of hatching indication behavior this morning.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Over 2000 signatures now! If you have some time to peak in on them there seems to be a bit of hatching indication behavior this morning.


Well done you!!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Just signed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are over 2500 signatures now!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There are over 2800 signatures now and on watching the nest camera the mom's behavior on the nest has changed in the last day--lots of tidying up, looking under herself, tilting her head like she is listening to something. These are signs that egg pipping (hatching) has started right on the predicted schedule.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This morning we have over 3000 signatures. The Zoning Board is meeting this evening. We are still on pip watch, but it is rainy so hard to tell what is up today.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have over 4000 signatures and the petition has been updated to reflect that 2 of the 3 eggs have hatched as of yesterday. The third egg was laid four days after the 2nd, so probably a couple of days before it hatches. If you time it right you may see changing of the guard between the adults and probably feedings. When all comes together you will see little fuzzy head(s) stretching up to say food here please.

Two local news stations have aired segments about the story of these eagles. The zoning board met but did not take a final vote. That will happen on the 31st. Sadly it looks as if the developer will get at least part of what they want approved. We are a little upset in this area, but still fighting for our eagle family. It isn't too late to get support through the petition.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have some meaningful updates. First people keep signing the petition and we around up to around 4500 names now. Second we are now pretty sure C13 (last egg for this year) has finally hatched. It is windy so it is hard to see clearly but at an afternoon feeding people who are watching closely are pretty sure they saw three fuzzy heads begging for food. Things may be iffy for this one but they are great parents so hopefully despite cold, wind and being behind the earlier siblings this baby will be okay. And last but not least the NYS Department of Environmental Conservation is now looking at the developer's paperwork and this week's zoning board meeting (they were expected to vote) IS CANCELLED. It looks like our efforts have at least bought us tme if not yet a reprieve.

ETA at 4:57 mom is definitely feeding three littles. You can see the older two easily but also it is easy to see mom reaching behind them to feed the new hatchling.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Mom and Dad have their work cut out. The Florida eagles that I watch every year have had their two chicks fledge. They're still sleeping in the nest, but each morning I expect to see them gone. I will really miss them, but the parents are probably ready for peace and quiet.

Enjoy the little guys.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dianaleez these two are amazing parents! In their first two years they fledged two eaglets, but in 2020 and 2021 they fledged 3 each of those years. They have a lot of experience now and both are good providers. Hopefully all three will fledge this year too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The New York State Department of Environmental Conservation's involvement seems to have put everything on hold for the time being. I watch the nest cam at least once a day and it is so mazing to see how fast the littles have ceased being tiny. They are getting more coordinated and walking around the nest (a few scary moments approaching the edge) and since they can thermoregulate for themselves now and the weather is a little warmer they are left on their own a bit so it is now more interesting to watch.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's encouraging news - at least the developer can not interfere with the fledgling of these three.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I sure hope not, but since I think these people knew full well they needed the DEC to sign off but didn't bother to inform them of the plans or ask for the permit I wouldn't put much past them. I suspect they hoped to say oops and sorry after the work was done.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> I sure hope not, but since I think these people knew full well they needed the DEC to sign off but didn't bother to inform them of the plans or ask for the permit I wouldn't put much past them. I suspect they hoped to say oops and sorry after the work was done.


Yep, that's a common way for developers to handle inconvenient obstacles. Up my way there have been a few situations where developers got their hands slapped hard: ordered to remove structures, ordered to remove fill, ordered to replant native flora, lien put on the property until situation is corrected. It doesn't happen as much as it could, but it happens enough in the smaller towns that the developers have learned not to tick off the volunteer town committees.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cowpony developers around here are all about the bucks and I suspect often the fines are not harsh enough and I have never seen a situation where a project had to be reversed engineered. but I would smile to see it happen enough that the overall climate of being willing to pay the fine but keep the project was the exception not the norm.


----------

